# Liteville 301 als Race-Fully



## joreg (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung, ob es möglich ist bzw. Sinn macht, das Liteville 301 als Race-Fully aufzubauen?
Mich würde interessieren, ob es möglich ist, mit XTR/XT-Ausstattung und einer bspw. REBA-World-Cup (auf jeden Fall einer Gabel, die einen 90-Kg.-Fahrer aushält) unter 11 Kg. zu kommen. Als Laufräder könnte ich meine Tune verwenden.
Wie fährt sich das Rad denn bzgl. "Wippen" bergauf?
Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen bzw. Antworten.

Gruß Joreg


----------



## evilrogi (23. Januar 2008)

Am Bike-Testival in Latsch hatten sie eines das war glaube ich sogar unter 10kg. Die präsentierten da die ganze Palette des Möglichen von 80mm-Gabel (eher kopflastig) bis 160mm-Gabel, dazwischen liegt man wohl eher richtig. 

Sicherlich sehr schönes Rad, funktioniert gut und ist toll gemacht - nur wippfrei ist es halt auch nicht ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (23. Januar 2008)

Peter Nilges (Radakteur der Zeitung Mountain Bike) fährt ein 301 in der Herren-Lizenzklasse. Er hat soviel ich mich erinner Oro Puros, Tune LRS, X.0, Clavicula und Reba an seinem 301 verbaut und es wiegt ca 10 - 10,5kg


----------



## jones (23. Januar 2008)

auf der eurobike war auch ein 301 als race-fully aufgebaut am liteville stand.

ich schau mal, ob ich da ein foto von hab


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (24. Januar 2008)

Servus,
bin stolzer Besitzer eines Liteville 301 in der Rahmengr. 'M'. 
Hab es als Race-Fully aufgebaut, komplett XTR, Reba WC, Marta SL, DT 240S/4.2, wiegt  inklusive Pedalen 11.1 kg (eigens nachgewogen). 
Sicherlich könnte man mit noch ein wenig mehr Inspiration (und privatem Goldesel) noch das ein oder andere Pfund runterraspeln.

Performance-technisch ist nix auszusetzen, 1a Ansprechverhalten, Wippen bergauf minimalst, der Lockout kommt so gut wie nie zum Einsatz (höchstens An   u. Abfahrt Straße zum Bike-Revier meiner Wahl).

Fazit-> absolut Geiles Rad!!!


----------



## berkel (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Joreg,

ich fahre auch ein Liteville 301, aber eher als Enduro aufgebaut. Im Sitzen wippt die neuen Modelle mit Gleitlager am Umlenkhebel (ab 2007) nicht, im Wiegetritt "pumpt" es dann aber schon (ich fahre allerdings ca. 25% Sag). Man kann dann natürlich den Lockout benutzen, was für mich aber keine Option ist.
Die Gabel sollte min. 100mm Federweg haben. Ich fahre eine Pike mit 95-140mm, auf der 95mm Position ist es dann schon sehr agil (aber nicht nervös). Die Geometrie ist ein Volltreffer und begeistert mich bei dem Rad am meisten. Das 301 harmoniert wirklich mit Gabeln von 100-160mm Federweg (je nach Einsatzgebiet).


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. Januar 2008)

schau mal hier

http://www.liteville.de/s/22_26/page/myliteville/index.php,

das sollte was das Gewicht angeht einiges zu sehen sein


----------



## joreg (26. Januar 2008)

BETONHASE-14 schrieb:


> Hab es als Race-Fully aufgebaut, komplett XTR, Reba WC, Marta SL, DT 240S/4.2, wiegt  inklusive Pedalen 11.1 kg (eigens nachgewogen).



Zunächst einmal Dank an alle  für die Infos bisher.

*@ betonhase:* wieviel hat dich denn dein Rad in dieser Konfiguration gekostet?
Wisst ihr, ob es bei Liteville selbst eine Möglichkeit gibt, ein aufgebautes Rad Probe zu fahren? 1. wegen dem Fahreindruck und 2. wegen der Rahmengröße.

Grüße Joreg


----------



## Kompostman (26. Januar 2008)

Ja Testmöglichkeiten gibt es bei Liteville. Ruf einfach mal bei denen an und frag. Oder schau mal im Liteville Thread wer aus deiner Nähe kommt und ob du mal Probesitzen darfst.


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Januar 2008)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das eine 100mm Gabel mit dem 130mm Hinterbau harmoniert. Vielleicht ist noch irgendwo ein älterer Rahmen mit 115mm zu bekommen? Jedenfalls bin ich das 301 130mm mit einer Revelation Coil probegefahren und hatte immer wieder den Eindruck, die kann nicht mit dem Hinterbau Schritt halten. Bei noch weniger Ferderweg an der Front...  Ist sicher auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## shaman (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo Joreg,

ja, das geht auf jeden Fall.

Hier mal eine Liste als Vorschlag:

Rahmen*:      Liteville 301 (MK5, M, inkl. Dämpfer)      2600 g
Gabel:           Manitou Minute MRD 100 mm               1470 g
Vorbau*:       Ritchey WCS (100 - 130 mm)      ca.    120 g
Lenker*:        Easton MonkeyLite XC Lo Rise              159 g
Spacer*:       Alu 10 mm                                            7 g
Bremsen:       Formula Oro 180/160:                  ca.   800 g
alternativ:     Avid Ultimate 185/160
Schalthebel:  SRAM X.0 Gripshift                       ca.   185 g
Schaltwerk*: SRAM X.0                                          211 g
Umwerfer*:    Shimano XT FD M 750 E                       135 g
Kassette*:    Shimano XT (inkl. Lockring)                    261 g
Kette*:         Shimano HG93                                    290 g
Kurbel*:        Shimano XTR                                      798 g
Griffe*:         Ritchey WCS                                        38 g
Sattelstuetze:Ritchey WCS Carbon 350 mm                 221 g
Sattel*:        Selle Italia SLK                                    202 g
Sattelstützenschelle: Liteville                                     26 g
Reifen*:          Conti Speed King 2.3 Supersonic           951 g (Paar)
Schläuche*:     Conti Supersonic                               190 g (Paar)
Räder*:          
VR Hügi 240, DT Supercomp, Notubes ZTR 355, Alunippel 710 g
HR Hügi 240, DT Comp. Notubes ZTR 355, Alunippel        835 g
Schnellspanner*: TranzX                                             77 g
Züge*:     Shimano Standard                                       70 g

Summe:                                                              10356 g

* selbst gewogen
- mit Conti SS-Schläuchen und Speed King Reifen bisher keine Platten
- Notubes ZTR mit 80 kg kein Problem, ich glaube 90 kg sind für CC/Marathon auch ok

Liteville MK5 ist komplett wippfrei (auch ohne Lockout) und geht weil's auch sehr steif ist wie die Hölle.

Viele Grüße
shaman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaman (26. Januar 2008)

Ach, und noch was:

die 130 mm-Version harmoniert 100%-ig mit 100 mm Gabeln.

*Tretlagerdrop von 10 mm und 70° Lenkwinkel mit 100 mm Federgabel sind perfekt und bei allen Rahmenvarianten gleich*.

... und ... die 130 mm Version ist leichter und wippt DEUTLICH weniger.

Also:

Für CC / Marathon ist die 130 mm Variante, obwohl sie nominell mehr Federweg hat, eindeutig besser geeignet!

(jeder der was anderes behauptet hat's nicht selbst ausprobiert)

Viele Grüße
shaman


----------



## hippiwicky (26. Januar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Peter Nilges (Radakteur der Zeitung Mountain Bike) fährt ein 301 in der Herren-Lizenzklasse. Er hat soviel ich mich erinner Oro Puros, Tune LRS, X.0, Clavicula und Reba an seinem 301 verbaut und es wiegt ca 10 - 10,5kg



der gute Herr Nilges hat auch den Selle Italia Sattel mit 76g da dran... Und die Reifen bekommt er ja auch von Schwalbe in Sonderanfertigung..

Naja, schön, wenn man alles gesponsert bekommt! aber ich bin ja nur neidisch


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Januar 2008)

shaman schrieb:


> Ach, und noch was:
> 
> die 130 mm-Version harmoniert 100%-ig mit 100 mm Gabeln.
> 
> ...




Ich *habe * es wie gesagt probiert. Ich möchte jedenfalls kein Bike fahren, welches hinten +30% mehr Federweg hat, der auch wirklich richtig gut arbeitet. Das ist jedenfalls nicht das, was ich mir unter harmonischem Fahrwerk vorstelle. Meine Aussage bezieht sich übrigens nicht auf die Geometrie, nur aufs Fahrgefühl...


----------



## shaman (27. Januar 2008)

@Waldschleicher:

was spricht dagegen mehr Federweg zu haben wenn sich das Rad trotzdem wie ein perfektes Racefully fährt? Und in der Version mit mehr Federweg bei gleicher Geometrie leichter ist, mehr Vortrieb hat und weniger wippt?

Gruß
shaman


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Januar 2008)

Wie soll ich sagen, eben einfach das "Popometer". Mich würde es einfach nerven wenn zwar hinten jede Wurzel weggebügelt wird, die Gabel im direkten Vergleich jedoch alles mehr oder weniger ungehobelt weiterreicht. 
Ein gutes, ordentlich abgestimmtes Fahrwerk sollte IHMO halbwegs gleichmäßig arbeiten. Wenn schon, dann lieber vorn mehr FW, um beim bergab fahren mit entsprechender Gewichtsverlagerung mehr Spaß zu haben.
Wie auch immer, so war eben mein Eindruck.


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo Joreg,
der Aufbau würde nach regulären VK's (nicht UVP's der Hersteller, die würden noch um einiges drüber sein) ca. EUR 4500-5000 kosten (das ein oder extra Leckerli is auch noch mit dran!), habe aber das Glück das ich aus der Fahrradbranche komme und so das ein odere andere Teil deutlich günstiger bekomme.

Noch ein Wort zum Schluss zur Fahrwerksharmonie: je nach Einsatzzweck kann das Radl ziemlich optimal abgestimmt werden, selbst mit ('nur') 100mm Front.
In meinem Fall ist das eher CC+Marathon-lastig sprich relativ straff (v+h), hinten mit relativ wenig Sag, Ansprechverhalten bleibt dennoch sehr gut und ausgewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BETONHASE-14 (1. Februar 2008)

Hier als Vorlage noch ein paar Bilder (m)eines Litevilles in CC-Ausführung, hoffe es kann gefallen!


----------



## sportfan (1. Februar 2008)

@ betonhase-14

was wiegt das schöne stück denn?


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (1. Februar 2008)

@sportfan
Das Rad wiegt wie schon am Anfang des Postings geschrieben 11,1 kg inklusive Pedalen.
Mittlerweile habe ich noch einen Speedneedle montiert da dieser Sattel (für meinen Hintern) das nonplusultra darstellt.


----------



## Sportec (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich fahre auch ein LV. Ich habe es als Tourer aufgebaut, mit zwei verschiedenen LRS. Mit dem leichten für Marathon wiegt es 11.4 kg. 

Ich habe eine Revelation mit 130mm drinn, und fahre noch den alten Rahmen mit 115mm Hinterbau. Imho würde ich nicht weniger als 130mm an der Front einebauen. Vorallem nicht mit dem neuen mit 130mm im Heck. 

Beim Gewicht ist das Ziel unter 11 kg zu kommen. Habe noch schwere Kurbeln drin (XT) und schwerer Rahmen (Der neue ist ja nochmal 150gr leichter)

Gruss sportec


----------



## bardenberger (9. April 2008)

@ betonhase-14

Du fährst ja offensichtlich ein Liteville in Grösse M. Wie ist denn deine Körpergrösse? Ich bin mir selber noch unschlüssig, ob es ein M oder doch eher ein L werden soll.

Grüsse,
Bardenberger


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (10. April 2008)

@ bardenberger

Bin 1,81 groß, liege zwischen Rahmengr. M und L, tendiere aber im Zweifelsfall  immer zum kleineren Rahmen da dieser meinem Fahrstil und Einsatzgebiet eher entgegenkommt.


----------



## uphillking (19. April 2008)

Servus beinander,

also ich denke hier kann ich mitreden. 

Momentan fahre ich ein Liteville 301 MK3 (115mm) mit, sagen wir mal, Tourenkonfiguration: also Fox Float 120mm Gabel, kompletter XT-Ausstattung inkl Naben u. 4-Kolben-Bremsen. Felgen Mavic 317, Syntace Superforce und Lowriser, NobbyNic 2,25, etc.
Das ganze wiegt so etwa 12,5kg. Siehe unter "Fotos".

Eigentlich eine super Konfiguration, aber als alter Racer bilde ich mir immer eine das Bike wäre doch zu schwer und irgendwie nur ein (fauler?) Kompromiss. Bergauf dürfte es leichter sein sowie die Sitzposition gestreckter und heftig bergab bräuchte es mehr Federweg und ein noch höheres Cockpit. Da ich aber zu etwa 60% Waldautobahn, 20% flowige und nur zu 10% technische Trails fahre (der Rest Asphalt) wünschte ich mir mit der Zeit einfach eine leichteres Liteville.

Gedacht, getan. Die meisten Teile zu Erleichterung des 301 habe ich bereits zusammen. Nach vielen Stunden online habe ich durchaus das eine oder andere Schnäppchen an Land ziehen können (special thanks to the big "E" ;-) Es wird die XT komplett gegen die neue XTR ausgetauscht. Also Antrieb, Schaltung, Bremsen, etc. Die Gabel bleibt. Die Laufräder sind XTR/DT4.2/SuperComp mit Leichtschläuchen/Felgenband. Der Lenker ein Syntace Flat 31,8 Duraflite Carbon mit passendem 120mm 119erVorbau. Dazu leichte Neopren Griffe (Amazing Toys), eine KMC X10SL Kette und RacingRalph fürs Hinterrad.

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Gewichtsersparnis ausgerechnet und komme so aktuell auf....?

Na? Ratet mal!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (26. April 2008)

meines wiegt 11,9kg und ist enduro mäßig aufgebaut. 

wird auf jeden fall easy sein es unter 11kg zu bekommen.

performance, einfach geil 
wippt nix solange du im sattel sitzt
auf dem 3 und eingeschrängt auf dem 2ten kettenblatt wippt auch im wiegetritt nix. auf dem ersten im wiegetritt wipps etwas.

berab einfach der hit.

fahre ja mit ner versenkbaren gbel, und muss sagen, bei 100mm federweg ist die steigfähigkeit fast mit der meines cc ht gleichzusetzten.


----------



## Sportec (26. April 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Servus beinander,
> 
> also ich denke hier kann ich mitreden.
> 
> ...



Ja und wie sxhwer wirds den jetzt werden?

Gruss sportec


----------



## uphillking (29. April 2008)

Sportec schrieb:


> Ja und wie sxhwer wirds den jetzt werden?
> 
> Gruss sportec



Errechnete ca.1,3 kg leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## major-tom (29. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Auch ich grüble derzeit über den Aufbau eines Liteville 301 als leichtes Marathonfully nach. Und auch ich bin mir etwas unsicher, ob der Rahmen mit seinen 130 mm Federweg überhaupt mit einer 100 mm Federgabel harmoniert. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die neue SID verbauen, die wohl die bisherige Reba WC ersetzen soll und die ja mittlerweile auch recht steif ist ... ich denke aber auch über Magura Durin und DT XRC 100 nach. Den Angaben von Liteville zufolge soll der Rahmen in einem Race/Marathon-Aufbau ja sehr gut mit Federgabeln ab 100 mm harmonieren. Jedoch haben mich die Gabeldiskussionen im Liteville-Forum jetzt etwas verunsichert. Ich weiß vor allem nicht so recht, ob die Empfehlungen dort nicht eher für einen anderen Fahrertyp gedacht sind. Denn, wie gesagt: eigentlich sollte es ja ein leichtes Marathonfully werden ... Oder meint ihr, ich soll die Rahmenwahl noch mal überdenken? 
Über Kommentare und Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen ...


----------



## berkel (29. April 2008)

@major-tom

Zu den Gabeldiskussionen im Liteville-Thread: Bei vielen erweitert sich durch das Potential des 301 der Einsatzbereich in Richtung härteres Gelände/Fahrweise (so auch bei mir). Deshalb bauen sich viele eine größere Gabel ein.

Ich habe mein 301 als Enduro aufgebaut und fahre mit ca. 30% SAG (Negativfederweg). Selbst da ist der Hinterbau beim Fahren im Sitzen absolut ruhig. Wenn du den Hinterbau XC-maßig straffer mit ca. 20% SAG fährst, tut sich auch im Wiegetritt nicht viel (zusätzlich kann man den Dämpfer ja auch blockieren). Durch den höheren Druck im Dämpfer nutzt du dann auch nicht den ganzen Federweg.

Zur Gabeleinbauhöhe: Ich fahre eine RS Pike bei der ich den Federweg auf 95mm reduzieren kann. Damit hat man einen relativ steilen Lenkwinkel, wie aber bei XC-Bikes üblich. Mir liegt das nicht so, aber das Rad wird auch nicht zu nervös. Das 301 lässt sich durchaus gut mit einer 100mm Gabel fahren, wobei ich empfehlen würde, eine verstellbare Gabel zu verwenden (z.B. die 32er FOX TALAS). Damit hat man einen sehr breiten Einsatzbereich und vielleicht erweitert sich ja auch dein Einsatzbereich.


----------



## major-tom (29. April 2008)

@berkel
Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort. Ich habe das 301 bereits getestet und war von dem sehr wippfreien Hinterbau sehr angetan. Dadurch kam ich Ã¼berhaupt erst auf die Idee das Liteville als Basis fÃ¼r ein Marathonfully zu verwenden. Derzeit fahre ich ein Rocky Mountain Element, mit dem ich seit dieser Probefahrt nicht mehr ganz so glÃ¼cklich bin, wie ich es schon war ...  
Ãber die Talas habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Damit wÃ¤re man jedenfalls auf der sicheren Seite, falls sich der Einsatzbereich wirklich Ã¤ndern sollte. Gerade wenn man den Liteville-Thread verfolgt, scheint es ja wirklich so zu sein, dass sich der Grenzbereich mit dem Liteville auch verschiebt. Doch dann mÃ¼sste man auch wieder grundsÃ¤tzlich Ã¼ber die gesamte Ausstattung neu nachdenken. SchlieÃlich wird ein leichter Laufradsatz, wie man ihn in einem Race- oder Marathonbike fahren wÃ¼rde â also beispielsweise der DT XR 1450 â, bei einem hÃ¤rten Einsatz auch schnell an seine Grenzen stoÃen. Doch dann hat das ganze Paket wieder nichts mit einem leichten Marathonfully zu tun. 
Tja, schon alles nichts so einfach ...


----------



## checkb (29. April 2008)

@major-tom

Wenn du dir unsicher wegen den 130mm hinten bist, versuche doch ein alten Rahmen zu bekommen, der hat nur 115mm Federweg. Ich denke es gibt ne ganze Menge Leute, die von 115mm auf 130mm upgraden wollen.

Einfach Aufruf im LV Theard starten.

checkb


----------



## major-tom (29. April 2008)

@checkb
ich habe beide Versionen getestet und eigentlich hat mir der 130mm-Hinterbau fast besser gefallen ... irgendwie fand ich ihn straffer bzw. weniger wippanfällig. Und genau das will ich ja eigentlich ... Vermutlich liegt das an dem Gleitlager, oder?! Aber danke für den Tip.


----------



## berkel (29. April 2008)

major-tom schrieb:


> @checkb
> ich habe beide Versionen getestet und eigentlich hat mir der 130mm-Hinterbau fast besser gefallen ... irgendwie fand ich ihn straffer bzw. weniger wippanfällig. Und genau das will ich ja eigentlich ... Vermutlich liegt das an dem Gleitlager, oder?! Aber danke für den Tip.



Ja, das liegt hauptsächlich am Gleitlager (das lässt sich auch nachrüsten). Die Kinematik wurde aber auch etwas geändert (wobei das wohl nicht so einen großen Einfluss darauf hat).


----------



## uphillking (29. April 2008)

Das Gleitlager lässt sich auch in den "alten" 115mm Rahmen einbauen. DAS wäre dann wohl die ideale Basis für ein Marathonbike.

Ich habe mir ausdrücklich noch einen 115mm Rahmen als Auslaufmodell gekauft (MK3) obwohl es damals schon den 130mm Hinterbau gab. 

Natürlich kann man den aktuellen 301Rahmen mittels wenig Sag am Dämpfer fahren. Aber das kann ja wohl nicht der Sinn des Ganzen sein den Hinterbau "tot zu pumpen" damit er zur kurzen Gabel passt, oder? 

Also ich halte eine 100mm Gabel für den aktuellen MK5/6 Rahmen für nicht passend. Obwohl ich es ehrlicherweise noch nicht probiert habe glaube ich das fährt sich bestimmt recht unharmonisch...

Ich habe es bedauert dass Liteville den Federweg erhöht hat...die hätten besser die 115mm belassen und für die Touren/Enduro-Fraktion eine 301-Longtravel-Version mit 140mm auf den Markt gebracht. 

Ne Variogabel wie etwa die Talas, finde ich, verbietet sich allein schon vom Gewicht her.


----------



## berkel (29. April 2008)

Von "tot pumpen" war auch gar nicht die Rede. Ein XC-Bike fährt man normal mit weniger SAG (also mit mehr Druck) als ein Enduro.

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das neue 301 trotz mehr Federweg in Sachen Antriebsneutralität nicht schlechter ist als das Alte mit nachgerüstetem Gleitlager.


----------



## uphillking (29. April 2008)

Also, wie gesagt, ich fahre den MK3 / 115mm und ca 10-11mm Sag mit ner Fox Float 120mm Gabel. 
Das Federungsverhalten von Gabel zu Hinterbau ist in dieser Kombination wunderbar synchron. 

Wenn ich mir nun vorstelle dass ich vorne 2cm WENIGER und hinten 1,5cm MEHR hätte! Während die kurze Gabel schon in den progressiven Kennlinienbereich kommt und "hart" wird, hat der Hinterbau noch deutlich Reserve und fühlt sich immer noch fluffig weich an. Das harmonisiert doch nicht, ne ne. Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
Da nützt dann das minimal erhöhte Losbrechmoment durch das Gleitlager auch nix. Im LitevilleThread ist doch seitenweise zu lesen dass selbst z.T. 140mm Gabeln kaum mit dem Hinterbau schritt halten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportec (29. April 2008)

major-tom schrieb:


> @berkel
> Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort. Ich habe das 301 bereits getestet und war von dem sehr wippfreien Hinterbau sehr angetan. Dadurch kam ich Ã¼berhaupt erst auf die Idee das Liteville als Basis fÃ¼r ein Marathonfully zu verwenden. Derzeit fahre ich ein Rocky Mountain Element, mit dem ich seit dieser Probefahrt nicht mehr ganz so glÃ¼cklich bin, wie ich es schon war ...
> Ãber die Talas habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Damit wÃ¤re man jedenfalls auf der sicheren Seite, falls sich der Einsatzbereich wirklich Ã¤ndern sollte. Gerade wenn man den Liteville-Thread verfolgt, scheint es ja wirklich so zu sein, dass sich der Grenzbereich mit dem Liteville auch verschiebt. Doch dann mÃ¼sste man auch wieder grundsÃ¤tzlich Ã¼ber die gesamte Ausstattung neu nachdenken. SchlieÃlich wird ein leichter Laufradsatz, wie man ihn in einem Race- oder Marathonbike fahren wÃ¼rde â also beispielsweise der DT XR 1450 â, bei einem hÃ¤rten Einsatz auch schnell an seine Grenzen stoÃen. Doch dann hat das ganze Paket wieder nichts mit einem leichten Marathonfully zu tun.
> Tja, schon alles nichts so einfach ...



Hallo

Schau dir mal in meinem Album das LV an. Ich fahre mit dem auch bei Marathons. Es ist eine 130er Revelation von RS eingebaut, ich muss sagen auf 100 getravelt fÃ¤hrt es sich sehr eigenartig, daher nutze ich die Absenkung nur selten. Was meiner Meinung nach viel wichtiger ist, ist ein Lockout fÃ¼r die Gabel. 
An deiner Stelle wÃ¼rde gut passen:

- Fox 32 Talas (100-140mm)
- Fox Float (140mm)
- Fox F 120 (120mm)
- RS Revelaton (100-130mm)
- Magura Laurin FCR (95-130mm)
- DT XMC ( 130mm)

Sie alle sind zwischen 1600 und 1850 gr. schwer, was ein Mehrgewicht zur SID von nur 120-370 gr. ausmacht.

Mit einer geschickten Auswahl an Komponenten, Wechsel-LRS und Wechsel-Satttel-StÃ¼tzenkombi kannst du dein LV auf jeden Einsatzbereich schnell umbauen. Mit meinem Marathon LRS komme ich so auf 11.2 kg (Mit einigen Ãnderungen im Sommer), was fÃ¼r ein Marathonfully ein passables Gewicht ist.

Gruss sportec


----------



## Ortanc (22. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand sein MK3 mit dem Gleitlager ausgerüstet ? Wie hat es sich verändert ? Nun Wippfrei ?


----------



## spooky817 (3. Februar 2009)

@joreg

Schau mal, es gibt grad sogar grad ein 10.5kg 301 XC/race bike mit solider Ausstattung zu verkaufen! 
Solltest Du Interesse und Fragen haben, melde Dich einfach per PM 
Gruss





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/168451/cat/43


----------

